# RAF Neatishead - Museum & ROTOR



## bobblehead (Dec 4, 2010)

Went to have a look at the RAF Radar museum at Neatishead a while ago and was very fortunate to get a tour round the R3 ROTOR radar bunker as well. The museum and staff (volunteers) are really good and well worth a visit in its own right - the R3 was the icing on the cake...







R30 radar room






Type 84 radar (last surviving Cold War fixed radar)











Bloodhund and R12 bunker behind






Entrance blast doors to R3 bunker
















This is whats on the other side of those holes - blast valves






Plant room 









































Lower control room






Blingy blokes bogs






Upper control room


----------



## godzilla73 (Dec 4, 2010)

This looks great - too bad the place shut down before the second SB visit to the R3 (needless to say, I was down to go on that one!) 
GDZ


----------



## HypoBoy (Dec 4, 2010)

Fascinating to see these, as I lived in neighbouring Horning as a kid in the early 80s but have never got round to seeing inside. I had a mate who lived on the farm adjoining Neatishead and can remember lines of interference from the radar scanning up the TV screen every time the radar heads revolved  

I can also remember waiting for the bus to school, watching them carrying out huge excavations to extend the underground facilities, which I guess must have been around 1982 or so. It's really sad for me to see Neatishead and nearby Coltishall in decline, as their presences are pretty dominant in my memories of growing up in the area.

I hope the museum does reopen as planned, as I'd really love to finally get a chance to see the place inside.


----------



## outkast (Dec 4, 2010)

great pics there mate, thats one of the cleanest rotor bunkers I have ever seeen


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 4, 2010)

Superb shots and a good report - thanks for posting


----------



## bobblehead (Dec 4, 2010)

*neatishead*

Cheers all. 

The plant photos and the wall with all the blast valves are in the new bunker that was added in the '80's. The control rooms etc are in the old ROTOR bunker. I think it was used up until about 2005 , hence the really good condition.


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 4, 2010)

*lOVE IT*

Thanx mate,great post
a big wow the place is in quality condition.

SK


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 4, 2010)

Stunning visit. Love the R30 Radar room...and the outside fixtures are superb.
Excellent stuff. Cheers.


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 4, 2010)

Excellent stuff, very interesting to see


----------

